# Disable Universal Access



## divibisan (Apr 20, 2002)

I hope that in 10.2 there will be a way to really disable Universal Access. Whenever I disable it UA keeps coming on again. This is a problem because if i hit 5, it disables to mouse button. While easy to fix once you figure out what's wrong, it is very annoying. The same applies for Sticky Keys which comes on all the time during EV Nova.

Please make it an option to disable the keyboard shortcuts for activating Universal Access.


----------

